# Derealisation is over, but is this new thing normal for dp ?



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok after one huge episode of derealisation, things start going to normal. My derealisation has faded away, but there is something else bugging me. From recently i have this brain fog which starts from lunch. It like i am waking up in the morning and i feel perfect for couple of hours. Then it hits me. Also my sense of time is prolonged. Days feel like couple of days. I mean it is like i have slept few times a day, and at the end of the day , the morning feels like yesterday. Again i am going nuts that something very very wrong is going on with my brain. And i don't know where this will end. Everyone here is scared that they will lose their minds, and so am I. Please, tell me if you have ever expirienced this phenomenon. Like the week feels like a month. For example today is Sunday, and tuesday feels like a long time ago. The morning feels like yesterday. Also when i wake up in the mornings i feel alright and my sense of time is not disturbed, but those shifts in my head are making me super anxious.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I can relate to your symptoms. I feel i ve lost my time perception. I can't perceive this day like a day that follows yesterday (sorry for my english). Every morning when I wake up, my mind is searching for a memory from the past, and I feel dissociated from all my memories, they all seem pics to me. Do you feel your body very light? Like you have no personality?


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, distortions of time perception are common. Actually, from my experience, it's not that we perceive time differently, it's just that we remember it with fogginess. DP/DR is largely describably as 'brain fog' and this permeates one's mind and more notable, one's memories. So when thinking back on time and trying to estimate it, it feels 'blurry' or foggy as well. Keep on going, if you've made progress I'm sure this will go away. I've felt a lot of crazy shit and it's all gone away at one point or another.


----------



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. The thing that there are alot of people going through that or have gone through it is comforting.
First to marry1985 - When i first decided to go to psychoterapist, what I told him was that I feel like i have no sense of self, no perconality. She said that everyone has perconality, no matter how you feel it. But she was not the proffesionalist i was looking for. I mean this forum has helped me much more than she did. However, I have my ups and down since then, and it feels that anxiety has always a new way to surprice you. It's like "Surprice mothafucka, here is a panic attack if you have not expirienced one yet', or " Boom, I see you are very social, let's brain fog you, so that you will feel like retard". Also another thing is, no matter how you feel like now, your memories are there. And when you get better it will return integrated, as you have not had those disturbtions. I hope i am right on that, because now i can feel my memories are back to normal.

Thank you all again, and i hope you will be alright sooner than expected!


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

how long did you have DR for?


----------



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

Since November 2013, that means 5 and something months.


----------

